# Suche Adapter M12 Ethernet 8pol A-codiert auf X-codiert



## element. (15 September 2022)

Hi,

wir verwenden Kamerasysteme mit M12 A-Codiertem gigabit ethernet.
Bei der neuen Generation Kameras ändert der Hersteller nun auf X-Codiert.

Bestandsanlagen, die umgerüstet werden, würde ich gern nur an der Kamera mit Adaptern versehen, statt alle Kabel zu tauschen
Die Alten Kabel sind ausreichend von der Signalqualität und teilweise auf komplexen Wegen verlegt, an Robotern dran usw.

Kann mir jemand einen Hersteller nennen, der genau solche M12 Adapter herstellt?
Als Steckstück oder auch als kurze Leitung...

Ich bräuchte 8pol A-Code BUCHSE auf 8pol X-Code STIFT.

Danke!


----------



## Kaffeetante (15 September 2022)

Hallo,
für gewöhnlich sind Ethernet-Stecker nicht A- sondern D-codiert. Wenn du dann nach Adaptern suchst, wirst du auch was finden.
LG


----------



## element. (15 September 2022)

Das ist so nicht richtig 
Ich brauche genau das, was ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## MFreiberger (16 September 2022)

Moin element.,

vielleicht mal bei Murr nachfragen?
https://www.murrelektronik.com/de/p..._KEL-g2504nBYpqiYhQP3TtudGcg49ncaAmMxEALw_wcB

Was *die *in dem Stecker- Buchsethema nicht haben, findet sich bei anderen auch nur schwer.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## element. (16 September 2022)

Danke,
bei Murr hab ich mich schon durchgeklickt, die haben das leider nicht.
Für eine custom Anfrage reicht meine Stückzahl wohl im Moment nicht.
Beziehungsweise, Custom Kabel selber konfektionieren kann ich bei uns in der Firma auch machen lassen.
Aber würde es halt lieber schon fertig einkaufen.


----------



## MFreiberger (16 September 2022)

Ja, die X-codierung ist noch relativ "frisch" auf dem Markt.
Wir hätten die Anforderung auch schon gehabt. Mussten dann leider selber was basteln


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2022)

Kaffeetante schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für gewöhnlich sind Ethernet-Stecker nicht A- sondern D-codiert. Wenn du dann nach Adaptern suchst, wirst du auch was finden.
> LG


Das ist so falsch. Die A-codierten wurden zum Beispiel früher beim Checker verwendet von Cognex. 

An den TE: schau mal bei Phoenix nach. Da beziehen wir die her.


----------



## van (19 September 2022)

Frag mal bei disoric an. 

Die haben früher auch Cognex Checker verkauft, der hatte ja auch so einen komischen M12 Ethernet Stecker. 

Und die hatten glaub mal ein Adapterkabel für ihr Nachfolger Produkt, das es „Ersatzteil kompatibel“ wird.


----------



## element. (20 September 2022)

Mobi schrieb:


> Das ist so falsch. Die A-codierten wurden zum Beispiel früher beim Checker verwendet von Cognex.
> 
> An den TE: schau mal bei Phoenix nach. Da beziehen wir die her.


Hab es dort leider nicht gefunden.
Meinst du, ihr bezieht allgemein Adapterstecker da her, oder genau das was ich brauche?


----------



## blimaa (22 September 2022)

Hi

Gerade beim Durchstöbern einer Cognex Kamera dein gesuchtes Kabel gefunden -->
Cognex CCB-M12x8MS-XCAC

Gruss blimaa


----------



## element. (22 September 2022)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Gerade beim Durchstöbern einer Cognex Kamera dein gesuchtes Kabel gefunden -->
> Cognex CCB-M12x8MS-XCAC
> ...



Ja mega, danke!


----------

